# Platy with swim bladder issues!



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

My Mickey Mouse Platy, Walter, is having some serious issues. 
He was beautiful this morning, after my cold water tank got a bloodworm feast last night. I fed them a small amount of flake food this morning and when I returned from work (about 12hrs. passed between the feeding and my return) Walter was swimming completely upside-down, with my other MM Platy, Oswald, following him around warding off the danios (who are awaiting a transfer to my tropical tank) who were trying to nip at Walter. 

I immediately moved Walter to my hospital tank and I'm not feeding him for two-three days, following by a cooked, shelled pea, which works as a laxative. I really hope he'll pull through. He and Oswald are always keeping each other company - I worry that Oswald will be terribly lonely without Walter. 

Do you guys have any recommendations?​


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Platies are not cold water fish...


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Their temperature requirements are between 65 and 75 degrees Fahrenheit. My "cold water tank" is about 70. It's cooler than a typical community tank, which is why I described it as cold water. Though 70-75 is typically suggested, I've had more luck with slightly lower temperatures with all of my platys in the past. I'm not worried about water parameters or temperature for this tank. I did increase the temperature of his hospital tank by a tiny bit. It's smaller, so it's a bit warmer.

But my other platys have thrived under nearly identical conditions. 
I'm fairly certain that it's an intestinal blockage but I've never encountered swim bladder issues in my community tanks in the past so I can't be sure.


----------

